# Verkaufe Roccat ISKU Tastatur.



## Crysisheld (24. August 2013)

Hallo ich möchte gerne meine Roccat ISKU Gaming Tastatur verkaufen. Die Tastatur wurde nur 14 Tage benutzt, da ich mir die ISKU FX gekauft habe, da diese Multicolor beleuchtet ist und die normale ISKU nur in Blau. Hier mal ein paar Bilder. Bei Interesse könnt Ihr mir gerne schreiben. Eine Kopie der Rechnung kann ich beilegen. Gekauft wurde die Tastatur am 06.08.2013. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smooth1980 (24. August 2013)

Wie sieht deine Preisvorstellung aus dafür ?


----------



## Crysisheld (25. August 2013)

Hallo, dachte so an 50 EUR. Was hast du dir vorgestellt?


----------



## Crysisheld (2. September 2013)

push :::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Oktober 2013)

push...... und der Preis ist auch geupdated...


----------

